# Hurricane scores!



## Blueglass (Sep 19, 2017)

So far Irma has not given me a log score like Matthew did last year. That may change after I go to the Keys in a few weeks. I did find this what looks to be a mahogany crotch which surprised me this far north. Anybody else have something show it. I also just found a decent sized oak log with Spalting end grain. More pics later

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2017)

I know somebody headed for keys late next month for the timber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 19, 2017)

Good opportunity to get some Norfolk Island pine I'd guess. If i knew anyone down in south Fl with downed NIP I'd be tempted to haul my trailer and load it up with a couple trees.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 19, 2017)

Lots of oak here  on the bright side my bougainvillea vine turned tree was blown down so that should make for some interesting turning. Thought I saw some banyon and will have to go back and see. A lot of red gum around as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes heaps and heaps of oak of which I'm not much of a fan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 19, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Lots of oah here  on the bright side my bougainvillea vine turned tree was blown down so that should make for some interesting turning. Thought I saw some banyon and will have to go back and see. A lot of red gum around as well.


Interested to see what that bougainvillea looks like, lots of it here in the southwest and I always wondered....


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> So far Irma has not given me a log score like Matthew did last year. That may change after I go to the Keys in a few weeks. I did find this what looks to be a mahogany crotch which surprised me this far north. Anybody else have something show it. I also just found a decent sized oak log with Spalting end grain. More pics later
> 
> View attachment 134459




That one came from the Keys!


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Got a holly down in the back yard, about 10" - 12"diameter; which unfortunately doesn't even resemble round for several feet up the tree. 

And, a maple of unknown quality... Pretty rotten at the base, hoping it stops before the crotch. Don't need no rotten crotch! Forks are foot or better at the base, but it looks like one of the two forks may not be good either.

Maybe a Sweet Gum or two, don't know what all's in that one pile. Several of them blown down together. At least one large one was hollow. Otherwise, several oaks, one very big pine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 20, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Interested to see what that bougainvillea looks like, lots of it here in the southwest and I always wondered....



Barry I turned a branch from it about a year ago and it had some brilliant orange and yellows in it. Going to let it sit outside for a bit like the branch...I can already see spores attacking the end grain.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 20, 2017)

Rocky, I'm interested to see that sweet gum and Holly, get on it man!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Carter (Sep 20, 2017)

I have been able to get lots of mahogany, sea grape, buttonwood and 1 piece of eucalyptus. I may go out for some more buttonwood, which has grain similar to olive but the heartwood is a darker brown. It also has a very irregularly shaped trunk which makes for very nice natural edge holes in hollow forms. I have not seen any norfolk island pine in my scouting trips.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Buttonwood blanks I got from Les were right up there with Koa curly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 20, 2017)

@Tim Carter lets see some pics...got enough to share?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 21, 2017)

Tim Carter said:


> I have been able to get lots of mahogany, sea grape, buttonwood and 1 piece of eucalyptus. I may go out for some more buttonwood, which has grain similar to olive but the heartwood is a darker brown. It also has a very irregularly shaped trunk which makes for very nice natural edge holes in hollow forms. I have not seen any norfolk island pine in my scouting trips.


The Buttonwood I've had has had all kinds of different colors and figures. A favorite of mine.


----------



## dennisp42 (Sep 23, 2017)

Here near Tampa I'm seeing a lot of what I assume is live oak--not too good for turning I'm told. I haven't seen any camphor down--one of my favorites. 
I'll be heading to North Carolina in the Hayesville/Murphy area next month. I'm hoping to pick up some cherry and maple when we go up. If anyone knows of any available in that area, I'd appreciate a heads-up. 
Tks-Dennis


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 23, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Don't need no rotten crotch!



I don't need a rotten crotch either. Been there, done that, it ain't no fun.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ray D (Sep 23, 2017)

dennisp42 said:


> Here near Tampa I'm seeing a lot of what I assume is live oak--not too good for turning I'm told. I haven't seen any camphor down--one of my favorites.
> I'll be heading to North Carolina in the Hayesville/Murphy area next month. I'm hoping to pick up some cherry and maple when we go up. If anyone knows of any available in that area, I'd appreciate a heads-up.
> Tks-Dennis


I'm mostly seeing oak as well here in Lutz...just north of Tampa. I did get some elm and waiting for some mango that went down at a coworkers place. Im headed to North Carolina as well next month...Mc Dowell county. Should be plenty of maple and cherry up there with the amount of logging activity I see.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 23, 2017)

Few maples down on the interstate Lake City to Jacksonville, but I'm not sure what they'd say if you pulled over and started sawing that up on state right of way. Need to run back up to State Road 6 and look closer again, see if there is any maple or sweet gum down up there. Made a quick sight seeing pass up there last week and it all looked like Oak of various flavors, and lots of pine trees.

 Don't know if the state has had the convicts back up here clearing trees since the one broke and ran the other day. Made for a little late afternoon excitement anyhow! About 20 Department of Corrections vehicles flying up the road, lights and sirens going. Of course, they are all unmarked white vehicles, but the two pickups with dog boxes in the back leading the pack, kinda gave it away. He climbed the 12ft. fence around an old game ranch hoping to elude the dogs, they cut the fence and found someone to unlock the gate. He didn't get very far! 2 1/2 hours they were all packed up and heading back to town. 

Was hoping to get around to sawing the maple down in the field up this weekend, however back digging in the wore out skid steer today instead of cleaning up. Worn out linkage on hydraulic controls has been aggravating, today it surpassed that, arms went up, wouldn't come down! So the afternoon was spent tearing the entire pedal assembly apart, driving rusted roll pins out with the assistance of the torch and liberal amounts of penetrating oil, cleaning shafts, cutting self aligning bearings off that are rusted on, welding oblong holes up and making them round again, etc. etc. etc. Appears a bolt worked loose on the pedal for the lift arm, allowing the connecting linkage to drop, and not push when it was pushed upon, causing the problems. Engineer was on hallucinogenic drugs when he designed the hydraulic controls in the damn thing. Looks like you gave a 6 year old an erector set and turned him loose in there. I just shake my head every time I work on that part of it. Utterly ridiculous!!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 23, 2017)

Heading out tomorrow to see what's around...have seen some euc, monkey pod, banyan, and bottle brush...and of course lots of oak. @dennisp42 the oak isn't bad sometimes you can find some real wild grain in the live oak.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 24, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Lots of oak here  on the bright side my bougainvillea vine turned tree was blown down so that should make for some interesting turning. Thought I saw some banyon and will have to go back and see. A lot of red gum around as well.


Lou, if you are scraping the whole thing, Can a buy some off you for a sample or 2 for my collection?


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 24, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Lou, if you are scraping the whole thing, Can a buy some off you for a sample or 2 for my collection?



Mark, what dimensions do you need? When I get to processing it I am sure I can help you out.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 24, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Mark, what dimensions do you need? When I get to processing it I am sure I can help you out.


My samples finish at 3" x 6" x 1/2 inch. Not sure how big of plant you have, but as with many woods, it is nice to have a quarter sawn and flat sawn piece to show the contrast in grain variety. Look forward to your findings.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 25, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> My samples finish at 3" x 6" x 1/2 inch. Not sure how big of plant you have, but as with many woods, it is nice to have a quarter sawn and flat sawn piece to show the contrast in grain variety. Look forward to your findings.



We'll see what I can get....trunk is about 6".

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

